# Flags at half mast on Thursday 29 August 2019



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Flags throughout Australia will be at half mast all day on Thursday 29 August 2019.

It's possible that riders will ask if you know why.

The answer is:

THE HONOURABLE TIMOTHY (TIM) FISCHER AC (1946 - 2019)

Australian National Flag to fly at Half-Mast
Thursday, 29 August 2019

To All Flag Marshals: Action Australia-wide and at Australian Overseas Posts

A State Funeral for the Honourable Tim Fischer AC will be held at 1.00 pm on Thursday, 29 August 2019 at the Albury Entertainment Centre, Swift Street, Albury, New South Wales.

Mr Fischer was the Leader of the National Party from 1990 to 1999. He was Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for Trade from March 1996 to July 1999. From 2009 to 2012 he was the Australian Ambassador to the Holy See.

Mr Fischer was appointed a Companion of the Order of Australia in 2005 for service to the Australian and New South Wales Parliaments, to advancing the national interest through trade liberalisation and rail transport development, to supporting humanitarian aid in developing countries and to fostering openness and acceptance of culture difference in the community.

(https://www.pmc.gov.au/government/a...k/honourable-timothy-tim-fischer-ac-1946-2019)


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Onya Tim ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Always happens too soon to the good guys.


----------

